# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή καναρινιών τον χειμώνα

## billakos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Για να είμαι 100% σύγουρος με τα οσα εχω διαβάσει στο forum σχετικά με την διατροφή
των πουλιών μας, κατά την περίοδο της συντήρησης, ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα για να ρωτήσω.
Δίνουμε λοιπόν το μείγμα μας κανονικά, και απο αυγοτροφή (ή αυγό) μόνο μια φορά την
εβδομάδα. Σαν έχτρα δίνουμε φρούτα και λαχανικά για ακόμη 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα.
Σωστά τα εχω καταλάβει, ή κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## panos70

πανω κατω ετσι ειναι,αναλογως που τα εχεις μεσα η εξω ,ο καθε ενας διαχειριζεται οπως θελει τα πουλια του αλλα με αυτα που ειπες  εισαι καλα

----------


## billakos

Πάνο, μέσα τα εχω.

----------


## Ρία

τα λαχανικά μπορείς να τα δίνεις κ κάθε μέρα, αρκεί να μην τους το κάνεις απότομα αλλά σταδιακά ώστε να συνηθίσουν

----------


## panos70

να προσθεσεις και μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο τους μια φορα την εβομαδα ,χωρταρικα μερα παρα μερα με πολυ καλο πλυσιμο και στεγνωμα σε χαρτι κουζινας, αλλοι τα δινουν καθε μερα ( χωρταρικα λαχανικα) εγω απο δυο φορες εως μερα παρα μερα την εβδομαδα

----------


## billakos

Κάπου διάβασα (δεν θυμάμαι που), οτι την περίοδο συντήρησης περιορίζουμε στο ελάχιστο τα λαχανικά, 
και τα δίνουμε περισσότερο εντατικά στην πτερόροια και την αναπαραγωγή. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? 
Με αυτά που μου είπατε ποιο πάνω, μάλλον δεν ισχύει γιατί βλέπω οτι δίνετε μέχρι και μέρα παρά μέρα.
Αλλά γιατί υπάρχει και αυτή η άποψη (για περιορισμό δηλαδή των φρούτων και λαχανικών)για την 
περίοδο του χειμώνα?

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ισχυει!! αυτο Βασιλη και ελπιζω να μην το διαβασες εδω.

----------


## panos70

Για να νιωσουν οτι ειναι περοιοδος χειμωνα και δυσκολα βρεισκουν τροφη και ειναι στεριμενα, και οταν θελουμε να τα βαλουμε σε περοιοδο ζευγαρωματος τοτε τα πλακονουμε σε αυθονια τροφης  και χωρταρικων,και νωμιζουν οτι ηρθε η ανοιξη δλδ η περοιοδο που πρεπει να ζευγαρωσουν και τους ερχεται η επιθυμια αυτη

----------


## panos70

> *lagreco69*         Δεν ισχυει!! αυτο Βασιλη και ελπιζω να μην το διαβασες εδω.


 κι ομως Δημητρη οι περισσοτεροι εκτροφεις που ρωτησα αυτο κανουν

----------


## lagreco69

> κι ομως Δημητρη οι περισσοτεροι εκτροφεις που ρωτησα αυτο κανουν


Δεν τους δινουν χορταρικα, για να νιωσουν οτι ειναι χειμωνας? δηλαδη εγω που δινω ολο τον χρονο στα δικα μου!! τι νομιζουν? παναγια μου!!! αυτοι οι εκτροφεις ολα τα ξερουν πια.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω στα δικα μου δινω ολο το χρονο απλα σου μετεφερα τι μου ειπαν και οχι μονο ενας,αλλα εμεις ειμαστε χομπιστες κι οχι επαγγελματιες ,αλλα εμεις εχουμε και  jk21,xa xa xa

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω να μαζέψω χορταρικά από το χωριό αύριο.....μια εβδομάδα θα περάσουν φίνα !!!!*

----------


## panos70

> *karakonstantakis* *Εχω να μαζέψω χορταρικά από το χωριό αύριο.....μια εβδομάδα θα περάσουν φίνα*


  Σωστος  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> αλλα εμεις εχουμε και  jk21,xa xa xa


Ετσι ειναι φιλε μου!! δοξα στον Δημητρη μας!!! να ειναι παντα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!! να μας κραταει τα ματια ανοιχτα.

----------


## billakos

Ναι παιδιά, κάποιοι το κάνουν αυτό, και δεν ξέρω με τι αποτελέσματα στην υγεια των πουλιών.
Και όπως είπε ο Πάνος το εφαρμόζουν περισσότερο οι εκτροφείς, ή τέλος πάντων κάποιοι που
ασχολούνται "επαγγελματικά" με αναπαραγωγές.
Εν κατακλείδι, δίνουμε άφοβα στα πουλιά, οτι δίνουμε ολο το χρόνο.

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι Βασιλη (Αφοβα) ολο τον χρονο!!! "επαγγελματικα" πολλα στραβα γινονται!! αλλα περι ορεξεως..

----------


## billakos

> Ναι Βασιλη (Αφοβα) ολο τον χρονο!!! "επαγγελματικα" πολλα στραβα γινονται!! αλλα περι ορεξεως..


Γι αυτό και τα εισαγωγικά, στο "επαγγελματικά" Δημήτρη...

----------


## Gardelius

> *Εχω να μαζέψω χορταρικά από το χωριό αύριο.....μια εβδομάδα θα περάσουν φίνα !!!!*



Δεν στελνεις και τιποτα απο δω,.....δεν βρισκω με τιποτα γλυστριδααααααα!!!!!! :Mad0177:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γλυστρίδα τέλειωσε ο καιρός της Ηλία !!! Στρέψε την αναζήτηση σου σε... Τσουκνίδα - Ραδίκια - Τσοχαλάκια - Αγαλατσίδα κλπ !!*

----------


## panos70

Και πολυ ταραξακο εχει παιδια τωρα, οπως και ζοχους και ραδικια που τα δινω κι εγω μερα παρα μερα

----------


## jk21

βρε παιδια ,οταν τους δινουμε αυτα που υπαρχουν στην αντιστοιχη εποχη (και ειδικα αν μιλαμε για πουλια της ελληνικης φυσης που επηρεαζονται πιο πολυ απο ενστικτα ) θα νοιωσουν με τον ταραξακο και το ζωχο που εχει αρχησει και βγαινει παντου ,ή με το σεσκουλο που ειναι η εποχη του .... οτι ηρθε η ανοιξη; αν δεν δινεις συχνα ΒΑΣΙΛΗ χορταρικα ,δεν χρειαζεται να τους δωσεις αποτομα καθε μερα .ξεκινα μερα παρα μερα που σου λεει ο Πανος και μεσα δεκεμβρη ,μην ξεχνας ουτε μια μερα .αν δινεις ηδη πολυ συχνα ,συνεχισε στον ιδιο ρυθμο .αυγο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα αρκει .ετοιμη μην δινεις .αν φτιαχνεις δικια σου ,τοτε μπορεις να δωσεις 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα (αφου δεν ειναι σκετο αυγο αλλα εχει και βαση αλευρων δημητριακων ) αλλα δεν θα δινεις αυγο .
μεχρι να πιασουν τα κρυα ,να εχει αραιωμενο μιγμα σπορων με 80 % αμυλουχους.πιο πανω δεν χρειαζεται γιατι εισαι φλωρινα .αθηνα και παραπανω αραιωση μεχρι μεσα δεκεμβρη ,μια χαρα θα ητανε ,αρκει να ειναι αρκετη η βρωμη

----------


## billakos

Φίλε Δημήτρη, η αλήθεια είναι οτι μετά το καλοκαίρι είχα ελατώσει την συχνότητα λαχανικών σε 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα.
Όμως απ οτι μου είπατε και λίγο ακόμα μπορώ να αυξήσω και αυτό θα κάνω, με χορτά και φρούτα εποχής.

----------


## jk21

προτιμησε τα χορτα ,αρκουν και ειναι πιο περιεκτικα σε αυτα που δινουν σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες παροχης .

----------


## Scrooge

Καλημέρα.
Έχω ένα αρσενικό λευκό καναρίνι 6 μηνών.
Το κατάστημα από το οποίο το αγοράσαμε, μας έδωσε κάτι σποράκια ως βασική τροφή και μια κόκκινη βιταμίνη που θα πρέπει να του δίνουμε μήνα παρά μήνα, όπως μας είπε, και όχι συνεχώς για να μην εμφανίσει αλλαγές στο χρώμα του.
Επίσης, μας είπε ότι θα του κάνει καλό να του δίνουμε μαρούλι και μήλο ανά τακτά διαστήματα.
Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο;
Το καλοκαίρι θα πρέπει να του αλλάξουμε τη διατροφή;

----------


## jk21

το λευκο σου καναρινακι ,πρεπει να ξερεις οτι εχει αυξημενες απαιτησεις σε βιταμινη Α ,γιατι τα λευκα δεν μπορουν να την απορροφησουν σωστα 
φυσικες πηγες της ,το μπροκολο και ειδικα τα φυλλα του ,το σπανακι ,το σεσκουλο , ,το καροτο ,το αυγο αλλα οχι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και οι κακως λεγομενες βιταμινες που οταν ειναι σε ανοιχτη συσκευασια ,ευκολα την χανουν αφου οξειδωνεται απο τον αερα 


δες εδω για την ποιοτητα των τροφων αυτων 
*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*



πετα την κοκκινη λεγομενη κακως ως βιταμινη .ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το λευκο πουλακι σου .ειναι κακος τροπος βαψιματος για καναρινια που εχουν τον κοκκινο παραγοντα 

διαβασε τις συζητησεις εδω

*Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.**Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*αλλα και πολλα αλλα που θα βρεις ,οπως πχ αυτο

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## Scrooge

JK21 ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες.




> το λευκο σου καναρινακι ,πρεπει να ξερεις οτι εχει αυξημενες απαιτησεις σε βιταμινη Α ,γιατι τα λευκα δεν μπορουν να την απορροφησουν σωστα


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, σύμφωνα με την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα (5η παράγραφος), αυτό ισχύει μόνο για το υπολειπόμενο (καθαρό) λευκό, όχι για το κυρίαρχο (θαμπό) λευκό, σαν το δικό μου.
*************

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα σωστά το διάβασες , τα υπολειπόμενα έχουν μεγαλύτερες ανάγκες ,αλλά πιστεύω και τα κυρίαρχα θέλουν αυξημένη ποσότητα βιταμίνης Α΄ ...

----------


## jk21

Πραγματι τα υπολειπομενα εχουν μονιμη αναγκη υποστηριξης αλλα τοσο τα κυριαρχα ,οσο και τα mosaic (κιτρινα ή κοκκινα ) ,οπως μου εχει αναφερθει απο πτηνιατρο ,εχουν και αυτα αυξημενες (οχι τοσο οσο τα υπολειπομενα ) αναγκες και η μη γνωση αυτης της αναγκης ,οδηγει σε λαθος διαχειριση και συχνα ασθενειες λογω ελλειψης της βιταμινης α .η ελλειψη της βιταμινης α εξασθενει το ανοσοποιητικο και βρισκουν ευκαρια αλλα προβληματα να βγουν στην επιφανεια .Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τιγκαρουμε τα πουλια σε συνθετικα σκευασματα (που εχουν και αλλες λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και κουραζουν το συκωτι  , σε συχνη χρηση ) αλλα πρεπει να παρεχουμε τακτικοτατα φυσικες πηγες

----------


## Scrooge

Ξεκίνησα κάποιες αλλαγές στη διατροφή του καναρινιού μου.
Του έδωσα αβγό για πρώτη φορά, το οποίο όμως δεν φάνηκε να το συγκινεί.
Του έβαλα κόκαλο σουπιάς για ασβέστιο και για να τροχίζει το ράμφος του. Του άρεσε.
Θα του αλλάξω το μίγμα σπόρων που μας έδωσε ο πωλητής, γιατι περιέχουν και κομματάκια μπισκότου που δεν του κάνουν καλό.

Ποιες τροφές πλούσιες σε βιταμίνη Α (πρόκειται για λευκό καναρίνι) θα προτείνατε;

Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω κάτι που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση: το καναρίνι αρκετά συχνά τσιμπολογάει την εφημερίδα που έχω βάλει για υπόστρωμα. Σημαίνει ότι του λείπει κάτι; Μπορεί να πάθει κακό;

----------


## jk21

αν του δινεις αυγο (φτιαξε την αυγοτροφη που σε παρεπεμψα .την λιανιζουν τα περισσοτερα )  ,αν του δινεις απο τα χορταρικα στο λινκ που επεισης σου εβαλα αλλα και καποια αλλα 

(πχ μπροκολο ,γλυστριδα ,πιπερια κοκκινη ,καροτο ,σεσκουλο ,σπανακι  κλπ) θα εισαι οκ 

ποτε ξανα εφημεριδα κατω .ειναι τοξικη !!!  αν ηταν θηλυκο θα σου ελεγα οτι παιζει για να κοψει χαρτι για φωλια .Το αρσενικο δεν μπορω να ξερω (ισως κακια συνηθεια ,οποτε κρεμα ενα τριχινο σχοιχι χοντρο να τσιμπαει .δρα εναντια στο στρες ) αλλα σιγουρα οχι διατροφικη ελλειψη .Αν τσιμπουσε κουτσουλιες ,ισως

----------


## Καρολίνα

> να προσθεσεις και μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο τους μια φορα την εβομαδα ,χωρταρικα μερα παρα μερα με πολυ καλο πλυσιμο και στεγνωμα σε χαρτι κουζινας, αλλοι τα δινουν καθε μερα ( χωρταρικα λαχανικα) εγω απο δυο φορες εως μερα παρα μερα την εβδομαδα



Παναγιώτη, έχω την vitamin plus της tafarm, μπορώ λες να του την δίνω;

----------


## Gardelius

> Παναγιώτη, έχω την vitamin plus της tafarm, μπορώ λες να του την δίνω;


*Για δυναμωτικό το θες??*

----------


## Καρολίνα

> *Για δυναμωτικό το θες??*


ώσπου να καταλήξω στην τροφή το σκεφτόμουν.Πήρα π.χ. μία.. δεν ξέρω αν λέει τίποτα.. θα το ψάξω και με σπόρους (μίξη - απο μόνη μου).. αλλά λέω μήπως θα ήταν καλό - έως τότε - να παίρνει για να είμαι σίγουρη περί βιταμινών.. ;

----------


## Καρολίνα

μάλλον θα αναφέρω την τροφή να μου πείτε απόψεις...  "Versele - Laga  Promo / Premium Prestige Canaries"

----------


## Gardelius

*Αν δώσεις όπως λέει η δοσολογία του και για χρονικό διάστημα π.χ. 7-10 μέρες συνεχόμενα ειναι καλα!!!! Κακό δεν θα κανεις....αφου είναι και απο πετ σοπ!! Θελει λιγο <τόνωση>!!! Η τροφή ....αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης των ετοιμων ειναι καλη!!! Στο μελλον κανεις δικη σου!!!*

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ενταξεί, του το ξεκινάω λοιπόν αύριο και για 7 ημέρες.

----------


## jk21

να του δωσεις πολυβιταμινη .Καλη ειναι ,απλα δεν εχει αμινοξεα ,που θα τα χρειαστεις κυριως στην πτερορια .Αν δεν τον ζευγαρωσεις αρκει .Αν τον ζευγαρωσεις ή θα παρεις καποια με εξτρα βιταμινη ε και αμινοξεα ή θα εχεις αυτη αλλα θα εισαγεις γυρη στην διατροφη του και φυσικα θα δινεις σε αυτη την περιπτωση καθημερινα αυγοτροφη ή πολυ συχνα αυγο

δεν μου αρεσει κανενα μιγμα με ρουπσεν μεσα του (το στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορακι ) και αυτη που πηρες εχει .... οταν τελειωνει με το καλο ,τα ξανασυζηταμε

----------


## Καρολίνα

ναι το πρόσεξα πως έχει... και μαζί με αυτό έχει και κάτι άλλο (δυο) με χρώμα. Ευτυχώς στο ένα δεν δίνει σημασία (το πράσινο).. το κόκκινο όμως.. το τρώει.

Θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε περί τροφής οποιαδήποτε στιγμή (πλην της τωρινής που θα κλείσω) κι ας μην έχει τελειώσει αυτό το πακέτο

----------


## jk21

τα αλλα δυο χρωματιστα ειναι τα λεγομενα vam pellets ,δηλαδη pellets με καποια συνθετικα προσθετα ( αμινοξεα κλπ ) και πρεβιοτικα (φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες ) που φτιαχνει η versele  .Aλλοι τα εκτιμουν ,εγω οχι οπως και ολα τα pellet

----------


## Καρολίνα

> τα αλλα δυο χρωματιστα ειναι τα λεγομενα vam pellets ,δηλαδη pellets με καποια συνθετικα προσθετα ( αμινοξεα κλπ ) και πρεβιοτικα (φρουκτολιγοσακχαριτες ) που φτιαχνει η versele  .Aλλοι τα εκτιμουν ,εγω οχι οπως και ολα τα pellet



Πέσμου λοιπόν ή απο έτοιμη αν έχεις καμία υπόψη σου που να προτιμήσω.. ή απο σπόρους χύμα... ποιούς να πάρω (και σε παρακαλώ!.. μη με παραπέμψεις σε παλαιότερα άρθρα, ευχαριστώωωωωω)

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το μιγμα που φτιαχνω για τον εαυτο μου 

65% κεχρί 
10 % περίλλα 
10% βρωμη 
5% νίζερ 
5%λινάρι 
5% κανναβούρι


και αυτα μιγματα του εμποριου που μπορεις να αναζητησεις ,χωρις τον .. << αγαπημενο μου >> στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορο 

*DELI NATURE 80**
ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Κεχρί 65%, νίζερ 15%, καναβούρι 5% λινάρι 5%, ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη 5%, αγριόσποροι 5%

MANITOBA T3 PLATINO
Κεχρί , νίζερ ,λευκή περίλλα , λινάρι χρυσό ,καναβούρι

VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE CANARY BREEDING with out rape seed
Canary seed 63 % Niger seed 12,5 % Linseed 9 % Peeled oats 6% Hempseed 6 % Wild seeds 2,5 % Perilla seed white 1 %

VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ και ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ
ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:- Κεχρί Καναδά, Νίζερ, Σπόροι Υγείας (9σπόροι), Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Λιναρόσπορος, Ραδικόσπορος (κιχώριον), Γρασίδι

GREG ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ EXTRA
Καναρινόσπορο, λιναρόσπορο, κανναβούρι, νίζερ, λευκή περίλλα.

Τροφή Hungenberg χωρίς ρούπσεν
Ασπούρι→Νίζερ→ Ιαπωνικό κεχρί → Λινάρι ξανθό Βρώμη →Καναβούρι→ Σενεγαλέζικο κεχρί→Αγριόσποροι→Περίλλ α άσπρη→ Παπαρούνα → Κεχρί μάνας →Φαγόπυρο.


ΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΜΙΓΜΑ χωρίς ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ
Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Κεχρί Plata, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί

SLAATS CANARY STYLE :Κεχρί , περίλλα λευκή , λιναρι κόκκινο , βρώμη , κανναβούρι ,νίζερ ,μίλλετ ( panicum ) 

GARVO Τροφη για ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ :Κεχρί (65%), νίζερ (12%), λιναρόσπορος (6%), ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη (6%), βορί plata (5%), καναβούρι (4%), βορί λευκό (2%)


King Canary Color :Κεχρι , λιναρι , καναβουρι ψιλο , βρωμη , περιλλα λευκη και καφε και αγριους σπορους 


KING ΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΩΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝΑΣΠΟΥΡΙ 65%,ΒΡΩΜΗ 10%,ΝΙΖΕΡ 10%,ΛΙΝΑΡΙ10%,ΚΑΝΑΒΟΥΡΙ 5%.



*

----------


## Καρολίνα

Οοοοοοοοοοοοκ! Τα κρατάω όλα, κι αν το Σάββατο δεν προλάβω για να βρω τα χύμα (παίζει να έχω "επίβλεψη" σε κατασκευή φρεατίου lol) θα του πάρω μία απο εκείνες, και το άλλο Σάββατο.. θα έχουμε και την μάσα "φτιαξ'τη μόνος σου" χαχα

(υγ. την αυγοτροφή... - εκείνη το κέικ ντε - την έχει σκίσει!)

----------

